# Question on TNARS



## J. David Kear (Jun 2, 2008)

The TNARS site lists the CCCC, FGICM, CRCC, and the OPC as denominations that will accept TNARS graduates for entrance into ordination trials. Have there been any discussions with the PCA?

Peace,
DK


----------



## larryjf (Aug 24, 2008)

As a caveat, i am involved with TNARS.
We have contacted the PCA but have never received a response.
I think in terms of the PCA it would be better to get specific approval from the presbytery that you were considering getting your ordination from.

TNARS now also has its credits accepted on a case by case basis by an accredited seminary - Biblical Seminary.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 24, 2008)

Anybody else lost? What's all these abbrev.?


----------



## raekwon (Aug 24, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Anybody else lost? What's all these *abbrev.*?





The North American Reformed Seminary

Google is your friend, Pergy.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 1, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Anybody else lost? What's all these abbrev.?



So, just to make sure i understand...
The OP (posted by a member of the FPC...which i believe is in the PCA) along with the response (posted by a RE in training who is a member of the RPCB, which is also in the PCA) has too many initials.

I think Presbyterians love abbreviations and acronyms...it probably all started with T.U.L.I.P.


----------



## Roldan (Sep 1, 2008)

larryjf said:


> As a caveat, i am involved with TNARS.
> We have contacted the PCA but have never received a response.
> I think in terms of the PCA it would be better to get specific approval from the presbytery that you were considering getting your ordination from.
> 
> TNARS now also has its credits accepted on a case by case basis by an accredited seminary - Biblical Seminary.



Maybe you can help me out brother, I have applied to thier seminary online through their website and have emailed them several times and can't get no response or update on my app. etc... is there a number for them I can call or something cuz its been like 2 weeks and have heard nothing yet. The president of M.I.N.T.S. refered me to TNARS because of my special need but I just wanted to know what to do now.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 1, 2008)

Roldan said:


> Maybe you can help me out brother, I have applied to thier seminary online through their website and have emailed them several times and can't get no response or update on my app. etc... is there a number for them I can call or something cuz its been like 2 weeks and have heard nothing yet. The president of M.I.N.T.S. refered me to TNARS because of my special need but I just wanted to know what to do now.



Just emailed you brother....we still need your letter of recommendation. Once that's received the application can be processed.


----------



## Roldan (Sep 1, 2008)

larryjf said:


> Roldan said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you can help me out brother, I have applied to thier seminary online through their website and have emailed them several times and can't get no response or update on my app. etc... is there a number for them I can call or something cuz its been like 2 weeks and have heard nothing yet. The president of M.I.N.T.S. refered me to TNARS because of my special need but I just wanted to know what to do now.
> ...



oh ok excellent brother, thanx so much for your help I didn't know you had it like that lol


----------



## Christusregnat (Sep 1, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Anybody else lost? What's all these abbrev.?



Pergy,

WSMQATOP? IRDUWATFIA....

AJB


----------

